# L1 A Blanket Approval rate



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Recently, I have seen amny people are gettign rejected during their visa interview even though their L1A blanket petetion was approved. Do you know what could be the reason for rejections? How can I make visa applicaiton more acceptable?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

could be any reason .. they are told ..many choose not to disclose 
fake document is a major problem


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A properly filled out and documented application showing that you meet the requirements should do fine.


----------

